# Liiban A. Affi - Geotech



## ktulu (Jan 2, 2007)

does anyone have any opinion about this book?

*"Soil Mechanics and Foundation Design:201 Solved Problems" * by Affi

Based on the Table of Contents it sounds like it may be extremely helpful. Found it while rummaging through Amazon

Also, does anyone have a link for help with anchored sheet pile / tieback problems?

thanks in advance....ktulu


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

_does anyone have any opinion about this book? --&gt; "Soil Mechanics and Foundation Design:201 Solved Problems" by Affi_

I came across this book when preparing for the PE Exam. A friend of mine who took Civil PE Exam with Geo Depth used it as a reference. His general thought was that the 'cookbook' approach helped with getting your mind into problem solving mode, but that it would not serve as a good stand alone reference for Geo Depth problems. If you can pick it up on the cheap it probably isn't a bad investment.

_Also, does anyone have a link for help with anchored sheet pile / tieback problems?_

Do you have the Six-Minute Solutions (Geotechnical) ?? There are a number of sheet pile / tieback problems. Other good references include NAVFAC 7.03 and ACOE Sheet Pile Design Manual EM 1110-2-2504 for general design considerations.

If you are looking for something more specific, respond to this post.

Regards,

JR


----------



## ktulu (Jan 2, 2007)

jr-

thanks for the response. I am not looking for anything specific.

DO you know where I can get my hands on the NAVFAC 7.03 reference?

ktulu


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

TMckeon has been posting references for a number of things, but a website that is particularly useful that hosts free geotechnical reference downloads:

Vulcan Hammer

You can get get NavFac 7.01, 7.02 and 7.3 as well view other topics. You will note that NavFac 7.3 is listed as Soil Dynamics and Special Topics (MIL-HDBK-1007/3).

JR


----------

